# Skeeter is getting a boyfriend



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Skeeter bird is getting a boyfriend. She is old enough to start dating so we went for an arranged marriage. 
Not counting if he is split to anything I will get normals and yellow sided babies. If he is split, then I get normals, cinnamon, yellowsided and pineapple green cheek conures!!!!
To say that I'm excited is an understatement. I will totally try and get pictures in the next couple days.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

That's awesome! I'm so excited for her! I love the pineapple green cheeks the most, but they're all super adorable.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

He is here!!!!! Getting a good look at him, I'm excited. A bone colored beak, but yellowsided should have a black beak. So that says, he's very possibly split!!!! So I can get pineapples!!!! 
His name is was switched to Peter, they will be able to say each other's name when trying to say their down. Fingers crossed for a good introduction.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Yay! I hope they like each other.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Well Lexi (****atiel) had been Skeets celly for about 6 months. Skeeter was molting and had all these pin feathers on her head that she wouldn't let me get, so I figured it was worth letting them share a cage. That cage is plenty big enough, it used to house one of my amazons. But here we are, 6 months later and she still has the pin feathers.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Well it was worth a shot :lol:.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

They are yelling at each other and encouraging each other to yell at people at the door.... good sign!!!! 
Funny thing about these two, Skeeter loves the banana shaped pieces of her pellets. She insists that once she's eastern them that her food bowl is empty, even though it still has food in it. Peter apparently does not like the banana pieces. He will have a pile of banana "fruity pebbles" in his bowl. It's all the same stuff, just shaped and colored differently. So they shouldn't squabble about their pellets too much. 
He is a regular Wolfgang Puck when it comes to making conure soup. She doesn't do that much because I moved her food dish to the floor of the cage. 
They did take simultaneous baths yesterday, and both jabbered at the washer and dryer. 
I think when it's time, we will have no problem with these two sharing a cage.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Woohoo! That's great news!

That's so funny about the banana pieces :lol:. Parrots are weird.

Mmm soup! Pepper is still managing to cram pellets up her water bottle straw to make soup. I don't think it's worth the trouble but apparently I'm wrong.

I'm glad all is going well for Skeeter and Peter so far! When do we get pictures?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

We get pictures as soon as I manage to take them. Kids are out of school so that kills most of my "free" time. Then we just had a major shift. My husband applied for a job last week, interviewed and accpted the job offer on Monday, then yesterday gave his two week notice yesterday. And on a totally selfish note, raspberries are in season. Hmmm. I wonder how many animals I can get to eat them? Who am I kidding I had to promise raspberry-lemon pound cake just to get everyone to stop eating them outside!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, it's summer break isn't it? I've been unemployed for so long I'm completely lost! Congrats to your husband! I hope he likes the new job!

You have raspberries already!? That is _completely unfair_. The bushes are just barely starting to bloom here. I found some wild chives in bloom along a stretch of old railroad tracks, so that's kind of neat, I guess. Much less enjoyable to eat on the walk home than raspberries, though.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Master Oogway after his breakfast.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Awwww what a sweetie!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

So far, obviously a tortoise ate his raspberry. Skeeter ate hers, and Lexi's. One hedgehog was up and gladly ate hers. I stepped out of the room and apparently forgot she already had one and so she got a second berry. Peter isn't sure. The other tortiose is sleeping and so are the rest of the hedgehogs. Peter aggressively eats new food. Well he bites it and throws it, so I'm giving him time to look at it in his cage.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

This is Skeeter bird. And she is being photobombed by Lexi. 



Here is Peter, he didn't want my phone near his cage.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Awww they're all adorable! Poor Peter looks a little concerned in that first one of him :lol:. Very pretty boy though! I'm sad I can't have multiple parrots. My boyfriend is really sensitive to sound so Pepper is more than enough noise on her own.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

He wasn't sure what I was doing at first. 
Sound sensitivity... My middle son is severely autistic. That is why I initially sold the birds and stopped breeding. Re-acquiring them has been gradual. We have also passed on certain types. 
Once we are at the farm, we will put up a building for birds and I can get some loud birds again, also cage size won't be an issue. Then, babies once they are pulled for hand feeding will be in the house. 
Senegal parrots aren't bad about noise level, pionus aren't either.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I didn't ever really look into volume when I was researching because it just wasn't a factor back then. I'm guessing the bigger ones are the louder ones? My aunt used to have a pair of Moluccan ****atoos and man could they yell. It seems like the smaller ones have worse bites though. I hate that pinching thing! :lol:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It depends, some conures are really loud. Lovebirds in a group are loud and annoying. ****atoos are ear bleeding loud when they want to be. Quakers are loud when they want to. Eclectus can be pretty loud but not screamers. Grays, 50/50. Amazons, it depends. 

Biting, had a ****atiel bite through my skin, could have had a finger piercing. My male Ekkie bit and twisted, but he would only bite lose skin. Parrotlets bit and latched on, but they couldn't get a beak full of anything but skin. The big ones can get ahold of bone. Or they can get enough skin to do serious damage. 
So size more so will dictate how they bite. How they bite will determine how bad it hurts. However my worst bite was a chicken.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

A chicken, really? I can't even imagine!

I have a scar on my arm from an African grey that didn't want to step off me when I had to leave. He bit through my leather jacket and pinched the skin so bad it scarred. But it didn't hurt all that much to me. My conure used to pinch and twist and that was awful. Pepper never really bit. I guess I just lucked out. She's always been mouthy but hasn't ever really clamped down.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Chickens have a strange thing, they are attracted to red. I have a fairly large tattoo on my calf and back of my knee. Part is red, it was a fairly fresh tattoo. I walked in and one pecked bad enough to draw blood, then they were like sharks. I had 10 trying to go after me then. I don't go in the coop in shorts anymore, don't care how hot it is.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Ooh, wow. That actually sounds kind of intimidating!

I still really want chickens though. :-? :lol:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I will continue to have chickens, and other animals that will bite me, kick me, head butt me or willingly inflict bodily harm. But most of those aren't ever going to be considered pets. Food, not friends. Or they are there to guard the food. Yes, we are going to have a guard donkey, dogs can be bribed way to easy and won't stand up to most threats or even scare them off. Coyotes, bobcats and wild hogs don't mess around.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm planning on just having chickens for eggs, but we'll see. I don't know if I could have anything just for eating. I get too attached :lol:. Donkeys are amazing! And wild hogs are terrifying. I'm so glad we don't get them up here. It's mainly just coyotes.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Update....
They are sharing a nice big cage now, they don't have to be near each other. But I guess near each other for birds might be something totally different than for us. 
They ate together and are currently cuddled up on a tiny perch preening each other. We may have a match.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Awww yay! I hope it keeps going well!


----------

